

Book Report: Purple Cow - zaveri
http://blog.sharememe.com/2008/10/02/purple-cow-book-report-for-web-entrepreneurs/

======
unalone
I do wonder how these Godin posts make it up to the top - especially this one.

It's an old book, the message is fairly generic, and almost everybody knows
what it is. The review is bland and offers no further insights.

It makes the front page.

------
fallentimes
Like Squidoo? Er...

~~~
ashishk
no, its not like squidoo at all.

ive been fortunate enough to have used sharememe and its quite different. i
wont spoil the surprise but im looking forward to hearing great things!

~~~
fallentimes
Haha no I'm saying Godin often makes up or magically changes the meaning of
all these words/phrases (Purple Cow?!) and then doesn't even follow his own
advice. Squidoo isn't awesome, or amazing, or wonderful; it's an abortion.

